# Looking for 1/2" collet for JCB router (photos)



## 3d_kot (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi all! I'm new on the forum. Recently I bought a my first JCB-RO2100 router. It have a 6/8/12mm collets. But I want to find 1/2" collet. I maked detailed photos of my collet with nut. Thread of the nut 20x1mm. Hight of the collet 25mm. Maybe is possible to choose a collet from other router models. Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum, Kanstantsin
sorry i would be of no help with that router, but i am sure someone can help you!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Kanstantsin; welcome!

Nice looking machine...looks like it'd be a pleasure to hold with those ergonomic grips.
Try here... (Great Britain)
https://tools.jcb.com/en-gb/home/products/power-tools/routers/jcb-router
The splash page sounds like the collets are in Imperial rather than Metric(?).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Kanstantsin.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

They definitely make them...
https://tools.jcb.com/en-gb/home/products/power-tools/routers/jcb-router


----------



## 3d_kot (Mar 30, 2017)

DaninVan, yes, collets 1/4" and 1/2" make for JCB routers, but i dont find it separately. I was told that my collet is similar with collet from Bosch routers.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

JCB won't sell you 'replacement' collets?! *shock*
That makes no sense at all; collets occasionally need to be replaced. 
That webpage wasn't particularly helpful as it was aimed at UK/Ireland clients. But there was a link to foreign distribution...
https://tools.jcb.com/pl-pl/do-domu 
Is that one of any help?
Re the Bosch collets. They'd have to be interchangeable to be safe to use. I'm guessing that Imperial sized parts aren't all that common in Belarus?


----------



## 3d_kot (Mar 30, 2017)

DaninVan, I now just wrote an email to JCB customer support with question about where I can buy collets with Imperial sizes. Let's wait for the answer.
Yes, the parts with Imperial sizes are not common in Belarus, but large choice on ebay or aliexpress, and it is available for me. Sorry for my English)))


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, your English is perfectly understandable, Kanstantsin. It's the kids over _here_ that can't put a sentence together that I worry about. 
We're always _extremely_ happy to have folks join with different experiences and different points of view.
If we confuse you with abbreviations don't hesitate to call us on it!
TS= table saw...pov= point of view... VOE= 'Voice of experience'... lots more, but some of them are pretty obvious.

Out of curiosity, was that link to a non-UK site of any use?


----------



## lbloom3 (Nov 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Konstanstin,

Look forward to hear about your woodworking in Belarus, and please post pictures of what you are making!
Let us know if you find the 1/2 inch collet.

Lillian


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Kanstantsin welcom to the Router Forums.

They do sell that model with a 12" collet and a 1/4" reducing busing so 1/2" and 1/4" bits can be used so customer service should be able to help.


----------



## PegLeg83 (Apr 21, 2017)

*Router collet and collet nut*

Hi,

I'm wondering if you had any success finding a compattable collet and collect nut, i have recently purchased a JCB router with no collet and i'm looking for a compatible one


----------

